# Pancreatitis



## ellie2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi i have just joined this site i have a springer who a few months ago was treated for Pancreatitis, she has now thankfully recovered but needs a low fat food she was on Royal Canin adult food which suited her very well.
Every time i ask the vets about advice on food they only suggest 2 types both of which i can only get from the vets,
they sell this food so are going to suggest these foods.
Royal canin sensitive which is £62.87 for a 12kg bag or Hill's science again 12kg for £55.82.
I would like some advice on other foods from people who's own dogs have had pancreatitis.
To be honest i can't afford £60 / £70 a month on one 12 kg bag of dog food a month but if this is the best food then of course i will make sure she has it but a bit cheaper would be better as i have other dogs to feed as well.
Any help would be great
thanks


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

ellie2011 said:


> Hi i have just joined this site i have a springer who a few months ago was treated for Pancreatitis, she has now thankfully recovered but needs a low fat food she was on Royal Canin adult food which suited her very well.
> Every time i ask the vets about advice on food they only suggest 2 types both of which i can only get from the vets,
> they sell this food so are going to suggest these foods.
> Royal canin sensitive which is £62.87 for a 12kg bag or Hill's science again 12kg for £55.82.
> ...


Have a look on Vet UK - think they do those foods and I think they will be quite a bit cheaper on there. Not sure about Pancreatitis apart from the fact that you need a low-fat diet. Naturediet Fish and Rice has been mentioned before for pancreatitis or Burns dog food is supposed to be suitable. They have a helpline on their website where you can ask advice.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Sorry - just re-read and you say your dog has recovered and now needs a low fat diet. The Burns food is low fat, as is the Naturediet Fish and Rice. You could combine the two and you would still have a low fat food.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Marty had pancreatitis and he's raw fed but I put him on chappie for around three weeks as it's low in fat and far less expensive than the vets food, yet does the same job. After that I gradually introduced him back to raw with mainly tripe as it's low in fat so can't really help with a commercial suggestion.

I hope your boy's okay now as it's awful seeing them in so much pain. Marty's was secondary to hypothyroidism which he'd recently been diagnosed with and the two often go hand in hand. I do hate vets trying to sell their own foods though as I know they get a cut from it.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Did a bit of a search and found this - not sure if it will help 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/19052-pancreatitis-dogs.html


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

After Mavis attack i put her on the burns chicken and rice...wainwrights turkey and rice light is also very low in fat ..1/2 % more than the burns if i remember, but a lot cheaper ...just watch out with the wet food as it is not as low fat as what is quoted on the tin/tray once the moisture is taken out


Wagg Complete is also low in fat at 8% ..but not sure of its quality i am sure others will help you there


Hope she is keeping well


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Low fat such as fish based complete or Potato & Duck, always feed small amounts so as not to pack the stomach - don't feed scraps left over as these may be high in fat which will accentuate things. Ensure regular exercise because I believe that being overweight can add to the problems.

Plenty of fresh water to keep the organs flushed.

Or alternatively you could look at BARF (Raw diet).


----------



## Jonesy21 (Sep 10, 2015)

ellie2011 said:


> Hi i have just joined this site i have a springer who a few months ago was treated for Pancreatitis, she has now thankfully recovered but needs a low fat food she was on Royal Canin adult food which suited her very well.
> Every time i ask the vets about advice on food they only suggest 2 types both of which i can only get from the vets,
> they sell this food so are going to suggest these foods.
> Royal canin sensitive which is £62.87 for a 12kg bag or Hill's science again 12kg for £55.82.
> ...


Hi my yorkie just been diagnosed with panceatitis he's been realy ill for days but thanks to my vet he's now on the mend ,my vet suggested chicken ,rice and tinned chappie as it's very low in fat also gluten free she said that you don't have to spend lots of money on all the different foods sold by vets or pet stores ,don't forget that you can also buy low fat and gluten free treats . I've had dogs all my life and have always used chappie when my dogs have been unwell ,thankfully my little dog is looking a lot better now although it can take weeks to settle . Pancreitiis can cause death if not treated correctly and followed up with correct diet .


----------

